# So I've just been sponsored...



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

... pretty chuffed! Just agreed sponsorship with Rich Piana's 5% Nutrition!

Massive fan of their stuff, genuinely think they deliver when it comes to superior ingredient profile and quality... always been a fan of Rich (... yeah I know he's had a lot of hate on the boards recently; everyone has their opinions of course!)..

... but yeah, mega pleased!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> ... pretty chuffed! Just agreed sponsorship with Rich Piana's 5% Nutrition!
> 
> Massive fan of their stuff, genuinely think they deliver when it comes to superior ingredient profile and quality... always been a fan of Rich (... yeah I know he's had a lot of hate on the boards recently; everyone has their opinions of course!)..
> 
> ... but yeah, mega pleased!


Boom get in there girl. You deserve it. I like Rich Piana. Chuffed for ya


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

congrats.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Free stuff?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Congratulations Kristina.

Thats a tremendous result.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought rich piana said all supplements were bull ****e ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Never heard of him! But well done pleased for ya :thumb:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Free stuff?


Haha of course that'll be a highlight!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I congratulate you.. but
> 
> Rich Piana is a retard and he sells jugs for water with a 5% logo on, what an asshat.


Hahaha - I call that good business...!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Newperson said:


> I thought rich piana said all supplements were bull ****e ?


Context goes a long way!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Well done. You put the work in and deserve these perks.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Well done.

How did it come about?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Check you out :thumb: Well deserved I reckon, nice one.

P.S. Send me free stuff pls thx


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Well done.
> 
> How did it come about?


Thanks!

They contacted me via Instagram of all places... asked for my email address and went from there.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They contacted me via Instagram of all places... asked for my email address and went from there.


Good for you - I hope it's a mutually beneficial arrangement.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I wanna be the face of Lidl now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kristina said:


> ... pretty chuffed! Just agreed sponsorship with Rich Piana's 5% Nutrition!
> 
> Massive fan of their stuff, genuinely think they deliver when it comes to superior ingredient profile and quality... always been a fan of Rich (... yeah I know he's had a lot of hate on the boards recently; everyone has their opinions of course!)..
> 
> ... but yeah, mega pleased!


Well done 

Not clued up on the company but I hope you achieve many good things with them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FelonE said:


> I wanna be the face of Lidl now.


you`ve got a face for crimewatch :lol:


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> you`ve got a face for crimewatch :lol:


Lol You're not wrong.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

You will never be short of oil for your car now.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I wanna be the face of Lidl now.


Im sure ukm can chip in a tenner or so for a crate of tuna.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Look at you,and your fancy sponsorship .. Congratulations girl :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Im sure ukm can chip in a tenner or so for a crate of tuna.


Every Little Helps

Fs wrong one


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations Kristina


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Context goes a long way!


He got dumped by mutant, then told the truth about supplements, then figured he needed to make money, so started his own bull**** supplement line.

Go "kill it" kristina :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome merry xmas!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats, @Kristina - well deserved by the looks of things


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Newperson said:


> He got dumped by mutant, then told the truth about supplements, then figured he needed to make money, so started his own bull**** supplement line.
> 
> Go "kill it" kristina :thumb:


Haha ok.

Good luck to you.. you're obviously such a winner..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some people seem to find it hard to be happy when someone's doing well.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats, I can't stand Rich Piano. His synthol use has been excessive to say the least and he's such a sellout.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Some people seem to find it hard to be happy when someone's doing well.


... meh! No one cares..


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats. Free stuff is alway awesome. Fact.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> Awesome merry xmas!


Thanks and you too!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool :thumb: congrats Kristina well done!


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Some people seem to find it hard to be happy when someone's doing well.


No I really do wish her all the best. Great opportunity for her.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Congratulations Kristina. I personally have mad respect for Rich Piana. He's the only former pro bodybuilder that has opening talked about his AAS use openly on You Tube. I firmly believe he has helped a lot of people by sharing his knowledge on proper steroid use. There is so much misinformation floating around out there perpetuated by the internet and steroid boards. I find many people regurgitate what they have heard/read on the internet as fact, even though they may have no experience on the subject at hand. Its a lot less on this board compared to US boards, but still prevalent. It mostly comes from younger guys who are new to the game, but after some research know all there is to know.

Any advice I offer is from my personal experience of using fro more than 15 yrs. I was on TRT at 32 yrs old. I know its from poor recovery after a few long cycles(25wks) and discovering just how suppressive 19 nors are (deca/tren). So I have made mistakes along the way but learned from them. My main reason for joining the board was to share what I have learned and learn from others. Theres always something new out there to be discovered. That said, I find much of the advice I have offered has fallen by the waist side. I guess there will be a new generation of young guys ending up on TRT(testosterone replacement therapy), which is sad. Its a lifetime of monitoring labs, dealing with estrogen control, elevated hematocrit, blood donations, Dr. appointments, twice a year for the rest of your life..

After that rant, I think I need to be out.


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

congrats Kristina! nice early xmas present


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I've always liked rich don't agree with some stuff and agree with others and if he can make money and inspire and support other people and athletes good on him.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Congrates hun. Fantastic news just in time for Christmas too.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

sledgehammer123 said:


> Congratulations Kristina. I personally have mad respect for Rich Piana. He's the only former pro bodybuilder that has opening talked about his AAS use openly on You Tube. I firmly believe he has helped a lot of people by sharing his knowledge on proper steroid use. There is so much misinformation floating around out there perpetuated by the internet and steroid boards. I find many people regurgitate what they have heard/read on the internet as fact, even though they may have no experience on the subject at hand. Its a lot less on this board compared to US boards, but still prevalent. It mostly comes from younger guys who are new to the game, but after some research know all there is to know.
> 
> Any advice I offer is from my personal experience of using fro more than 15 yrs. I was on TRT at 32 yrs old. I know its from poor recovery after a few long cycles(25wks) and discovering just how suppressive 19 nors are (deca/tren). So I have made mistakes along the way but learned from them. My main reason for joining the board was to share what I have learned and learn from others. Theres always something new out there to be discovered. That said, I find much of the advice I have offered has fallen by the waist side. * I guess there will be a new generation of young guys ending up on TRT(testosterone replacement therapy), which is sad. Its a lifetime of monitoring labs, dealing with estrogen control, elevated hematocrit, blood donations, Dr. appointments, twice a year for the rest of your life.. *
> 
> After that rant, I think I need to be out.


Is TRT really that much of a pain in the ass?

Makes me think I should cut my cycles.....i've done one 18 week and a 13 week one.

Currently off at the moment doing PCT from my 13 week cycle, but I plan on going back on around February time so is there any point in going along with the pct?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Well Done :thumb:

Keep your head down and keep smashing it and there will no doubt be more in store for you :clap:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Great news, Kristina. You come across really well on here and I would say that the brand was very lucky to have you onboard.

I like Rich's honest approach to his use, and can only see the brand going from strength to strength.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Great news, Kristina. You come across really well on here and I would say that the brand was very lucky to have you onboard.
> 
> I like Rich's honest approach to his use, and can only see the brand going from strength to strength.


Thank you so much, really kind of you to say.

So happy to get such awesome support!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Is TRT really that much of a pain in the ass?
> 
> Makes me think I should cut my cycles.....i've done one 18 week and a 13 week one.
> 
> Currently off at the moment doing PCT from my 13 week cycle, but I plan on going back on around February time so is there any point in going along with the pct?


It's really not. Assuming you don't actually need TRT and are just blasting & cruising, then the amount of fuss is minimal. Rather pump myself with male hormones between cycles and have a bit of stability, rather than be yo-yoing all over the place whilst putting breast cancer drugs down my throat. If you're on prescribed TRT though, you're on it because you need it, and having a Dr. monitor you is a huge positive.

That said, either option is a fúcking massive step and needs some serious weighing up.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

You are what it says on the tin, seriously, and what a jackpot for them....

Congratulations.


----------



## CSDX (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow Congratulations, awesome achievement.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Is TRT really that much of a pain in the ass?
> 
> Makes me think I should cut my cycles.....i've done one 18 week and a 13 week one.
> 
> Currently off at the moment doing PCT from my 13 week cycle, but I plan on going back on around February time so is there any point in going along with the pct?


It only seems to be that much of a pain in the ass in the U.S , where coincidently the more tests and drugs they give you the more money the doctors make.

Congrats kris on your sponsorship.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the sponsorship. Rich piana is a beast an who give a fook what he takes or jabs in him , he only speaks the truth of what he's done in his life time and iits worked for him an he's one hell of a businessman. One Ugly mug on the cnut tho ...


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

To all that think TRT is a breeze, its not. Ive been on it for 8 yrs. How bout you??? Every 4 months I have to donate 2 units of red bold cells. That's because being constantly on rises your count beyond healthy levels. That will raise your blood pressure and make it harder for your heart to pump. I really don't know of any TRT that isn't Dr. prescribed. Any other is self medicating. I can tell you it does take work. For those that say its not, are you on HRT? The reality is there no going back. Who doesn't want to have a choice. Proper cycles with correct PCT's gives you a choice. Blasting and cruising is not TRT, but will lead to it. And unless you compete, blasting and cruising seems irresponsible.

All the things I listed, anyone I know on HRT does them. Blood donations, estrogen control, HCG, Test,Dr. visits, labs to monitor levels of cholesterol, hemoglobin, hematocrit, HDL ,LDL, Estrogen. Oh yea, and you will have to monitor HDL carefully. As test lowers the **** out of it. That's your healthy cholesterol. Its important to do all this because as you get older, these effects can have a determental effect on your health. Maybe it is harder in the US, cant say.

All that said, do I like being on TRT? Yes, of course I do. I don't have to worry about a PCT after cycles, my sex drive is off the top, I retain/ and am growing year round. The things I listed are usually checked all at once. Of course if any of them are out of wack, steps will have to be taken to remedy that. But I still would like to have the choice. My point is to promote responsible use of AAS. It sends the wrong message to say its not a big deal.

Sorry OP for hijacking your post.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Also Rich Piana has used synthol, true. I have never used it, nor would I. So im speaking from what I have read and heard. In one of his videos, he explains synthol in depth. I for one used to think it remained in your muscles for a long time. It takes constant injections to keep up any size you gain from using it as its effects are short term. Im not going to say all, but almost every single competitive bodybuilder will use it. Most days before a comp, to fill in any lagging areas. If some are going to have an edge using it, others will eventually follow in order to remain competitive. It is an ugly side of the sport. That an also the extreme HGH use along with insulin. Those GH guts are not pleasing to look at.

Once again, its great OP on your sponsorship. The reality is, a very small percentage of guys/girls ever make it that far. Sounds like your on your way.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

> *]Is TRT really that much of a pain in the ass? *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations Kristina, I actually like Rich and enjoy his videos despite not always agreeing with what he says.

You seem one of the more educated and humble board members, you deserve this!


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Congratulations!

As mentioned above, they're lucky to get you on board because you come across very well on the forum and will be an ideal product ambassador :thumbup1:

Well deserved IMO


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome well done lass


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Well done

Lol @ people saying 5% are lucky to have her, that's not true, they can have almost anyone and Kristina is a nobody

So for them to choose her is quite impressive and could be the start of big things


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

meh


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

sledgehammer123 said:


> To all that think TRT is a breeze, its not. Ive been on it for 8 yrs. How bout you??? Every 4 months I have to donate 2 units of red bold cells. That's because being constantly on rises your count beyond healthy levels. That will raise your blood pressure and make it harder for your heart to pump. I really don't know of any TRT that isn't Dr. prescribed. Any other is self medicating. I can tell you it does take work. For those that say its not, are you on HRT? The reality is there no going back. Who doesn't want to have a choice. Proper cycles with correct PCT's gives you a choice. Blasting and cruising is not TRT, but will lead to it. And unless you compete, blasting and cruising seems irresponsible.
> 
> All the things I listed, anyone I know on HRT does them. Blood donations, estrogen control, HCG, Test,Dr. visits, labs to monitor levels of cholesterol, hemoglobin, hematocrit, HDL ,LDL, Estrogen. Oh yea, and you will have to monitor HDL carefully. As test lowers the **** out of it. That's your healthy cholesterol. Its important to do all this because as you get older, these effects can have a determental effect on your health. Maybe it is harder in the US, cant say.
> 
> ...


yes im on TRT and have been for about 3 yrs (we have a TRT section here which we can continue this discussion in if you wish) , this is a UK site and TRT protocols are different in the UK and EU compared to the U.S.

that said i dont advocate anyone self medicating TRT when they dont need it - thats just stupid.

....congrats again kris


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Well done.

Used to like Rich but then he left mutant and started saying supplements are BS then low and behold he had his own out lol.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

congrats, well done. Don't forget us will you when your're rich and famous


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, very well done to you!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well done Kristina, can you send me a signed pic or something before you become too famous to deal with the likes of us mere UKM'ers? 

srs though, then I can sell it on ebay if you really hit the big time?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

It really does cut the cost doesnt it Kristina.

The best thing is that you get to try a load of stuff you wouldnt always have brought yourself. I used to be anti supplements and just said that food is all you need. That is true to an extent, but the point of supplements is to add that little bit extra. Ideal for people that really want to go next level or compete and all that bit extra can be the difference between a low or high placing.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats 

How does this benefit you other than free supps?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Well done Kristina, can you send me a signed pic or something before you become too famous to deal with the likes of us mere UKM'ers?
> 
> srs though, then I can sell it on ebay if you really hit the big time?


Make sure you laminate it Kristina, i don't think putting it on eBay is what he's got in mind for it.

:lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> It really does cut the cost doesnt it Kristina.
> 
> The best thing is that you get to try a load of stuff you wouldnt always have brought yourself. I used to be anti supplements and just said that food is all you need. That is true to an extent, but the point of supplements is to add that little bit extra. Ideal for people that really want to go next level or compete and all that bit extra can be the difference between a low or high placing.


Spoken like a true rep. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Spoken like a true rep. :thumb:


Sponsored Rep


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Never heard of him! But well done pleased for ya :thumb:


Never heard of rich piana? Are you taking the pi55?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Sponsored Rep


Touche.

On your sig it looks like you sponsor them "Extreme Labs Sponsor and rep".

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Touche.
> 
> On your sig it looks like you sponsor them "Extreme Labs Sponsor and rep".
> 
> Doesn't make sense.


I dont know what your talking about :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> I dont know what your talking about :whistling:


Ha ha, i like what you did there. h34r:


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/ae3PbNp_460svwm.webm

Well done, brah.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fantastic news, well done!!

Im a massive fan of Rich, love the way he is openly honest about everything.

I've tried the Kill It, it's pretty good! Not tried the All Day You May yet


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

congrats to you. What a xmas present


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I said:


> It's really not. Assuming you don't actually need TRT and are just blasting & cruising' date=' then the amount of fuss is minimal.[b'] Rather pump myself with male hormones between cycles and have a bit of stability, rather than be yo-yoing all over the place whilst putting breast cancer drugs down my throat. If you're on prescribed TRT though, you're on it because you need it, and having a Dr. monitor you is a huge positive.
> 
> That said, either option is a fúcking massive step and needs some serious weighing up.


Yeah this is my sort of thinking. Don't want to stay on gear B&C'ing as not had much of a big gap off gear in past year. Thinking of future problems as I'm fairly young..

&& Well done Kristina!!


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Well done.
> 
> Used to like Rich but then he left mutant and started saying supplements are BS then low and behold he had his own out lol.


That's probably how he still feels. But he would have to be a fool to ignore the huge amounts of money/ travel that can be made in the supplement industry. They get to travel the world in first class. Theres a whole population of people out there that are not as wise as people on this board. That's there base. That believe if I take this creatine and train hard, I will look like him one day. In the beginning (highschool), we all thought like that. Of course we get educated, grow and learn different.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

sledgehammer123 said:


> That's probably how he still feels. But he would have to be a fool to ignore the huge amounts of money/ travel that can be made in the supplement industry. They get to travel the world in first class. Theres a whole population of people out there that are not as wise as people on this board. That's there base. That believe if I take this creatine and train hard, I will look like him one day. In the beginning (highschool), we all thought like that. Of course we get educated, grow and learn different.


What do you mean? I am 100% certain with protein shakes, creatine and eating my veggies within a few months I will look just like you. Especially if I do my bench pressing on a ball. Menshealth magazine told me.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Congratulations Kris... A lovely early Crimbo present!


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

aqualung said:


> yes im on TRT and have been for about 3 yrs (we have a TRT section here which we can continue this discussion in if you wish) , this is a UK site and TRT protocols are different in the UK and EU compared to the U.S.
> 
> that said i dont advocate anyone self medicating TRT when they dont need it - thats just stupid.
> 
> ....congrats again kris


That's cool, I appreciate that. I will check that out. The first 4 yrs were actually really smooth without any problems. As I get older(39), I have noticed changes like the hematocrit, HDL, and increased blood pressure. Ive taken steps to remedy them and will have to continue to. Not everyone is me and we all react differently to substances. Im sure genetics play a role, like in hairloss.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

sammym said:


> What do you mean? I am 100% certain with protein shakes, creatine and eating my veggies within a few months I will look just like you. Especially if I do my bench pressing on a ball. Menshealth magazine told me.


LOL, its true. In 4 wks for only 59.95, you too can have 22in biceps. Who wants to go to the gun show!!!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

sledgehammer123 said:


> That's probably how he still feels. But he would have to be a fool to ignore the huge amounts of money/ travel that can be made in the supplement industry. They get to travel the world in first class. Theres a whole population of people out there that are not as wise as people on this board. That's there base. That believe if I take this creatine and train hard, I will look like him one day. In the beginning (highschool), we all thought like that. Of course we get educated, grow and learn different.


Totally agree with you, if someone came to me to pay me huge amounts of money to sell herbalife a product I find bs, if tell you it was the best supplement out there lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Totally agree with you, if someone came to me to pay me huge amounts of money to sell herbalife a product I find bs, if tell you it was the best supplement out there lol.


Exactly.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Kristina said:


> ... pretty chuffed! Just agreed sponsorship with Rich Piana's 5% Nutrition!
> 
> Massive fan of their stuff, genuinely think they deliver when it comes to superior ingredient profile and quality... always been a fan of Rich (... yeah I know he's had a lot of hate on the boards recently; everyone has their opinions of course!)..
> 
> ... but yeah, mega pleased!


Congratulations 

How did it come about then? Did you ask for sponsorship or did they approach you?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Congratulations
> 
> How did it come about then? Did you ask for sponsorship or did they approach you?


Thank you! Nope, was a complete surprise - they got in touch via Instagram, asked me for my details and went from there... although some of their guys do follow me and comment on my stuff (and vice versa) so that's also a great sign!


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Thank you! Nope, was a complete surprise - they got in touch via Instagram, asked me for my details and went from there... although some of their guys do follow me and comment on my stuff (and vice versa) so that's also a great sign!


That's cool, well hopefully the sign of things to come for you. Not a bad cristmas present that lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

so now you`ve all had a half day to try and get a date of her

whats the deal @Kristina - reduced cost suppliments to spam the board with at every opportunity or full meet and great at shows status


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> so now you`ve all had a half day to try and get a date of her
> 
> whats the deal @Kristina - reduced cost suppliments to spam the board with at every opportunity or full meet and great at shows status


You are one grumpy old bugger :lol:

Wouldn't have you any other way though :beer:


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Well done for your self congratulatory boastful thread.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

congrats... sure it is nice to have your effort appreciated by someone like Rich Piana...would see you in youtube then ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> You are one grumpy old bugger :lol:
> 
> Wouldn't have you any other way though :beer:


maybe one day he`ll have as much muscle as @Kristina


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> maybe one day he`ll have as much muscle as @Kristina


doubtful


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> so now you`ve all had a half day to try and get a date of her
> 
> whats the deal @Kristina - reduced cost suppliments to spam the board with at every opportunity or full meet and great at shows status


Hehe.. nope I certainly wouldn't ever be agreeding to any "reduced cost sponsorship" - that's not a sponsorship!

.. aaaaand absolutely no spam required on my part either. :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Theseus said:


> congrats... sure it is nice to have your effort appreciated by someone like Rich Piana...would see you in youtube then ?


Thanks! Not sure about youtube...

I just want to go to LA! :tongue:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

rakim said:


> Well done for your self congratulatory boastful thread.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Thanks Rakim, although not sure if that was sarcasm.

Really sad if it is, because as a community here and everywhere else in the fitness industry, I'd like to think it's a fantastic thing for people to share their successes as well as failures - we all support each other in this industry through the bad times and the good, we hold each other up and build a strong network with those who have a positive attitude. Those that feel resentment where someone else shares some good news, that's just a real shame and only reflects on your nature.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Thanks Rakim, although not sure if that was sarcasm.
> 
> Really sad if it is, because as a community here and everywhere else in the fitness industry, I'd like to think it's a fantastic thing for people to share their successes as well as failures - we all support each other in this industry through the bad times and the good, we hold each other up and build a strong network with those who have a positive attitude. Those that feel resentment where someone else shares some good news, that's just a real shame and only reflects on your nature.


wat

(Also really sad)In a thread where the majority.&#8230;if not all of the comments and feedback has been "supportive" of your recent achievement, I thought I would inject a little "humour" to the otherwise familiar and repetitive comments.

Anyone who is familiar with my posting knows it is slightly tongue in cheek, however the way in which you have responded makes me concerned especially considering how it has been worded&#8230;almost to provoke a group/collective response against myself and to further wax lyrical about your acquirement.

It's a shame your nature is to judge people quickly and to cast aspersions on my character.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

rakim said:


> wat
> 
> (Also really sad)In a thread where the majority.&#8230;if not all of the comments and feedback has been "supportive" of your recent achievement, I thought I would inject a little "humour" to the otherwise familiar and repetitive comments.
> 
> ...


Actually no - there was no underlying intent to provoke mate.

Also... my apologies for not KNOWING you and your "personality" but as you can appreciate, my response was perfectly justified by the way your comment came across. It's not my fault if it was supposed to be a joke and I didn't interpret it that way... it was hardly obvious was it?

Thank you for clarifying. Didn't mean to misunderstand.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Thanks Rakim, although not sure if that was sarcasm.
> 
> Really sad if it is, because as a community here and everywhere else in the fitness industry, I'd like to think it's a fantastic thing for people to share their successes as well as failures - we all support each other in this industry through the bad times and the good, we hold each other up and build a strong network with those who have a positive attitude. Those that feel resentment where someone else shares some good news, that's just a real shame and only reflects on your nature.


"You'll please all of the people some of the time...."

You've been more than helpful and supportive of me and my training issues since I joined, so I for one am really pleased for you - good stuff happens to good people eventually.

I'm very into drag racing and in that particular world as soon as someone gets a sponsorship deal or some other endorsement etc, there are always those who 'disapprove' for whatever their motives or issues.

Forums are for sharing news and views - good and bad.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Actually no - there was no underlying intent to provoke mate.
> 
> Also... my apologies for not KNOWING you and your "personality" but as you can appreciate, my response was perfectly justified by the way your comment came across. It's not my fault if it was supposed to be a joke and I didn't interpret it that way... it was hardly obvious was it?
> 
> Thank you for clarifying. Didn't mean to misunderstand.


Merry Christmas. :thumb:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> kristina, im a little bit fat these days, a bit hairy and im bald - but marry me


All downhill now mate!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

When you getting your face tattooed??

I think rich piana is brilliant. Well done.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone on here other than Kristina actually use his supps? , not exactly his but he's endorsed them, I tend to stay clear of celeb endorsed products or anything with anabolic etc on the tub


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

congrats on the sponsorship - cant wait to see the advertising images  and not for the products


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I see no response to my signed poster request, ahem :whistling:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Well done @Kristina mate.  I am a big fan of Rich, can't believe it! Wooo... Merry xmas


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sen said:


> When you getting your face tattooed??
> 
> I think rich piana is brilliant. Well done.


Thanks! Hahaha tell me about it - literally must be the only member of the team with totally zero tattoo status.

Not g'na happen!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> I see no response to my signed poster request, ahem :whistling:


... hahaha whaaaa? srs as in srs srs??...

You can't be srs!! :lol:


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Firstly well done - clearly this has made you happy so congratulations. Reaching any goal or achievement gives anyone a buzz. So it's a nice early xmas present.

But I've got one question - what makes this stuff better than just using myprotein/bulkpowders and lots of illegal stuff? That's not having a dig it's a genuine question. How is this stuff better than the cheaper products and why should we consider it? That's open to anyone who has tried this stuff - or any of the flashy stuff. I've used quite expensive proteins etc in the past when my rugby team were sponsored by maximuscle, and also when PhD sponsored a team who some of my friend played for (so freebies). Honestly from a personal lever I didn't think it was any better... But maybe I'm not at the level to tell the difference.


----------



## louisAn (Sep 20, 2014)

That's awesome !!!  well done


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

well done definitely deserved. Can you tell them to change their website, they have 'England' and 'United Kingdom' as separate countries ahhhh


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sammym said:


> Firstly well done - clearly this has made you happy so congratulations. Reaching any goal or achievement gives anyone a buzz. So it's a nice early xmas present.
> 
> But I've got one question - what makes this stuff better than just using myprotein/bulkpowders and lots of illegal stuff? That's not having a dig it's a genuine question. How is this stuff better than the cheaper products and why should we consider it? That's open to anyone who has tried this stuff - or any of the flashy stuff. I've used quite expensive proteins etc in the past when my rugby team were sponsored by maximuscle, and also when PhD sponsored a team who some of my friend played for (so freebies). Honestly from a personal lever I didn't think it was any better... But maybe I'm not at the level to tell the difference.


Thank you! 

I totally understand your question, although I think it might make a little bit more sense to you if you have a look at the current two main products they offer (they've got some more coming out soon, I believe one is specifically designed for liver support ideal for those who use AAS) but they don't do a whole range of things like whey (such as MP or Bulk Powders for example) so they're not really competing with those guys mainly... I wouldn't say 5% is 'better' than MyProtein for example... it's a little like apples and pears.

To answer your question though, basically both of their products (they have Aminos and Pre Workout on the site) have really excellent ingredient profiles but also good dosages... essentially I'd say what you're paying for is exactly what you're getting. The comparison holds value when you consider some (or most) 'branded' companies that literally would do anything to misrepresent or mislead the buyer into thinking they're buying 'top quality' and 'top quantity' when in reality they try to skimp out on most of the quality ingredients - or - in most cases will hide behind a 'proprietary blend' for instance.

The pre workout is genuinely awesome, I know I'm now considered 'biased' but... just look at the ingredient profile, I'm not just saying it hah! :thumb:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> well done definitely deserved. Can you tell them to change their website, they have 'England' and 'United Kingdom' as separate countries ahhhh


...... damn! Well spotted haha, I'll deffo bring that to their attention...! :lol:


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Kristina said:


> ...... damn! Well spotted haha, I'll deffo bring that to their attention...! :lol:


You said you won't be pimpin his products on the forums, so what will you be doing? Booth babe at shows?

Couple guys at my gym that are sponsored and they basically do the booth at bb shows etc. That's about it

You gonna be the face of 5% in the UK?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Never heard of rich piana? Are you taking the pi55?


Nope. Never not taking ****


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

well done! that's reallly good & its onwards and upwards from here on!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Newperson said:


> You said you won't be pimpin his products on the forums, so what will you be doing? Booth babe at shows?
> 
> Couple guys at my gym that are sponsored and they basically do the booth at bb shows etc. That's about it
> 
> You gonna be the face of 5% in the UK?


Pretty sure she has about 40,000 instagram followers so they will be instantly tapping into them as she will be posting what she uses from their products in the hope people will think they can just use the supps and look as good as Kristina haha


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

T100 said:


> Pretty sure she has about 40,000 instagram followers so they will be instantly tapping into them as she will be posting what she uses from their products in the hope people will think they can just use the supps and look as good as Kristina haha


Oh I see! So they're gonna get an extra 40,000 potential customers by taking advantage of her instagram fame. Clever marketing team


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Newperson said:


> You said you won't be pimpin his products on the forums, so what will you be doing? Booth babe at shows?
> 
> Couple guys at my gym that are sponsored and they basically do the booth at bb shows etc. That's about it
> 
> You gonna be the face of 5% in the UK?


Ahh no I meant that I'm not going to just be hanging around spamming the boards etc.. but sure, representing the brand of course, definitely not spamming.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

16k, but still loads


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Newperson said:


> Oh I see! So they're gonna get an extra 40,000 potential customers by taking advantage of her instagram fame. Clever marketing team


Are you serious? Are you surprised that a brand looks for something in return for their investment? Or do you just expect a brand to invest in someone for nothing? :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

scot-ish said:
 

> 16k, but still loads


Oh right, not an instagram person myself but I did see a few training pics on her account and seen the high amount of followers


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

T100 said:


> Oh right, not an instagram person myself but I did see a few training pics on her account and seen the high amount of followers


you should join and have a look - the profile pic on here made me think it was maybe the old "nice body, not so nice face" Instagram proves that wrong haha


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Are you serious? Are you surprised that a brand looks for something in return for their investment? Or do you just expect a brand to invest in someone for nothing? :lol:


Investing in you? Giving you a few supplements and in return gaining access to 16 thousand extra customers? Seems all one way to me.

You should take advantage of your following and go your own route.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

scot-ish said:


> you should join and have a look - the profile pic on here made me think it was maybe the old "nice body, not so nice face" Instagram proves that wrong haha


Ya big pervo haha nah I already knew that wasn't the case, she would be a good advert for the brand I'm sure and a decent girl into the bargain as well


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Newperson said:


> Investing in you? Giving you a few supplements and in return gaining access to 16 thousand extra customers? Seems all one way to me.
> 
> You should take advantage of your following and go your own route.


but as a joint venture advertising on their website would direct people to her Instagram, or to google her name etc, thus making kristina more popular... if they take adverts in any magazines companies detail the models name etc - thus further opportunities maybe for other deals within the industry.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> but as a joint venture advertising on their website would direct people to her Instagram, or to google her name etc, thus making kristina more popular... if they take adverts in any magazines companies detail the models name etc - thus further opportunities maybe for other deals within the industry.


She could do what Richie Piana did, start off on monster and then go off and sell his own brand of whatever.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

exactly - a deal like this would be whatever you decided to make of it.

you only ever get out of something what you put in.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> She could do what Richie Piana did, start off on monster and then go off and sell his own brand of whatever.


Exactly! I'm not clued up on Instagram but 16 thousand fans sounds a lot.

She could do her own training program, sups etc.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyway I'm gonna shut it now because it's got sweet fcuk all to do with me lol.

Well done kristina


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Congrats buddy


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Newperson said:


> Investing in you? Giving you a few supplements and in return gaining access to 16 thousand extra customers? Seems all one way to me.
> 
> You should take advantage of your following and go your own route.


I see your perspective and I know where you're coming from, but I have to admit that at my stage, I'm grateful to have the opportunity and it's not necessarily the be all end all - there are many steps to a journey that can take one in many different directions and of course plenty more opportunitites will hopefully come my way in the future. I don't necessarily mean just sponsorships but in general, with any business of life success, directly or indirectly, welcoming opportunities into your life is a positive thing and can only be an advantage when pursuing certain avenues.

I'm certainly not ignorant to 'business' and how things work. I've always been a very open minded person when it comes to networking and you have to understand that this concept works both ways. I've had several of my own businesses from the age of 16, and still currently do, as well as managing many other businesses at the same time (I've never been one to keep all my eggs in one basket). I have a decade's worth of experience 'in the field'.. so I'm not naive.

However, with 'THIS' being my latest passion and pursuit, I am certainly humble and appreciate the fact that I'm at the bottom of the food chain and have a lot of work ahead of me to work my way up... that's just the way it is, and there's no other way to bypass that journey other than welcoming opportunities like this with open arms and a level head.

Whereas someone else might be a little too big for their boots and refuse the offer because they just feel 'better' than that with their '16k followers', that's fair enough, but I don't see how that would be productive in any way shape or form, and neither would it be my nature to think that way.

Would you have turned it down? (Not being facetious, but would love to know what you would've personally decided?).


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Newperson said:


> Exactly! I'm not clued up on Instagram but 16 thousand fans sounds a lot.
> 
> She could do her own training program, sups etc.


Ah! I see where you're going with that... but I already do that (not the supps) - I mean I do offer coaching (programming and diet plans etc) - although I have to stress that it's certainly not the usual crap you find.

I do understand what you mean now about thinking of other personal business ventures (i.e my own supps) but in all honesty, as I mentioned in my previous post above, I'm literally up to my ears in businesses, quite a few ventures that are keeping me nice and busy... I'm really not interested in establishing anything new any time soon! Honestly I can't complain; this is a great benefit to my endeavours in the fitness industry.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Newperson said:


> Anyway I'm gonna shut it now because it's got sweet fcuk all to do with me lol.
> 
> Well done kristina


That's cool, it's interesting to see other perspectives! Thanks.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I see your perspective and I know where you're coming from, but I have to admit that at my stage, I'm grateful to have the opportunity and it's not necessarily the be all end all - there are many steps to a journey that can take one in many different directions and of course plenty more opportunitites will hopefully come my way in the future. I don't necessarily mean just sponsorships but in general, with any business of life success, directly or indirectly, welcoming opportunities into your life is a positive thing and can only be an advantage when pursuing certain avenues.
> 
> I'm certainly not ignorant to 'business' and how things work. I've always been a very open minded person when it comes to networking and you have to understand that this concept works both ways. I've had several of my own businesses from the age of 16, and still currently do, as well as managing many other businesses at the same time (I've never been one to keep all my eggs in one basket). I have a decade's worth of experience 'in the field'.. so I'm not naive.
> 
> ...


I would "like" this post but don't know how to.

Well now Iv read this I see you have a lot going on. You seem to be doing really well. This is just an added bonus for you, I thought it was more than that.

I would grab this opportunity with both hands because I'm probably not as well off as you and so would probably have more to gain lol.

I guess what I was getting at is you have a lot of followers on that instagram site. You could advertise your supplements, your training program etc etc. Cut out the middle man.

I googled your name above your avi to check out your instagram, you come up third when I wrote the name kristina, so you must already be well known. 5% nutrition (I think that's the name of his brand) has spotted this, plus your instagram fanbase and thought they'd have a piece of that.

But you've explained your reasons so I understand.

I hope I haven't come across as attacking you in anyway?


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Just seen your other posts above :rockon:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Newperson said:


> I would "like" this post but don't know how to.
> 
> Well now Iv read this I see you have a lot going on. You seem to be doing really well. This is just an added bonus for you, I thought it was more than that.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, no I totally understand exactly where you were coming from and didn't think you were attacking at all.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Congrats Kristina,wish you all the best and great future in this industry

also many thanks to replying on my wages thread


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

you still havn`t said what the sponsorship is but you have managed to advertise the product twice so far so their way on their way

for all we know it could be a free training towel and drink bottle (don`t laugh, I`ve seen people get less and call themselves company reps)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you still havn`t said what the sponsorship is but you have managed to advertise the product twice so far so their way on their way
> 
> for all we know it could be a free training towel and drink bottle (don`t laugh, I`ve seen people get less and call themselves company reps)


I've still got the towel lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

saxondale said:


> you still havn`t said what the sponsorship is but you have managed to advertise the product twice so far so their way on their way
> 
> for all we know it could be a free training towel and drink bottle (don`t laugh, I`ve seen people get less and call themselves company reps)


Not being an a$$, but what does it matter?

I'm specifically told by Reflex Nutrition that I'm not to disclose what the agreement is. Maybe Kristina has the same?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you still havn`t said what the sponsorship is but you have managed to advertise the product twice so far so their way on their way
> 
> for all we know it could be a free training towel and drink bottle (don`t laugh, I`ve seen people get less and call themselves company reps)


I'm certainly not laying out the details of my sponsorship - don't be silly.

.. and no, it's not a towel or a t-shirt in exchange for some promotion haha. I'm not here to prove anything to you.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ah24 said:


> Not being an a$$, but what does it matter?
> 
> I'm specifically told by Reflex Nutrition that I'm not to disclose what the agreement is. Maybe Kristina has the same?


Spot on... I'm surprised sax expected me to answer his question.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Kristina, you are super sexy and look great. Of course you are a marketers dream. Well done with sponsorship BTW.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> @Kristina, you are super sexy and look great. Of course you are a marketers dream. Well done with sponsorship BTW.


Thank you very much indeed!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Not being an a$$, but what does it matter?
> 
> I'm specifically told by Reflex Nutrition that I'm not to disclose what the agreement is. Maybe Kristina has the same?


didn`t know you were sponsored mate, I`m struggling to see the difference between this thread and the dearth of "buy your bodypower tickets" threads we had earlier in the year.

or shall we all just take it on face value because she`s a girl (non intended kristina)


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hope you go far in this industry,pleased for you kristina


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> didn`t know you were sponsored mate, I`m struggling to see the difference between this thread and the dearth of "buy your bodypower tickets" threads we had earlier in the year.
> 
> or shall we all just take it on face value because she`s a girl (non intended kristina)


.... seriously?? You're comparing THIS thread where I wanted to share something that made my day... to those cheap BODYPOWER ticket threads? I haven't even linked to anything once, neither have I remotely tried to sell anyone anything; I fail to see how you can possibly compare my thread to one of those annoying spammy BP threads.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kristina said:


> I'm certainly not laying out the details of my sponsorship - don't be silly.
> 
> .. and no, it's not a towel or a t-shirt in exchange for some promotion haha. I'm not here to prove anything to you.


as above - non intended but wow, you`ve got a sponsership deal but wont or can`t tell anyone what it is.

what we do know is your punting a product as the next best thing when we all know its not been part of your regime upto now.

again - non intended but unless you give us some detail it just a job selling.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

saxondale said:


> didn`t know you were sponsored mate


Lol I'm probably their worst 'sponsored athlete' :lol:

I'm rubbish at plugging products etc. Which means if I do ever recommend something by them, I genuinely believe in it.

I'll openly say though - that except for their banana peptide fusion.. I'm not a fan of the taste of their proteins! Quality is great, taste - not so much - which is a big factor for many.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> didn`t know you were sponsored mate, I`m struggling to see the difference between this thread and the dearth of "buy your bodypower tickets" threads we had earlier in the year.
> 
> or shall we all just take it on face value because she`s a girl (non intended kristina)


You've turned in to a proper miserable cvnt these days Sax. You and @andyhuggins in competition? Lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You've turned in to a proper miserable cvnt these days Sax. You and @andyhuggins in competition? Lol


no mate, i just dont take things at face value anymore.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> no mate, i just dont take things at face value anymore.


Lighten up mate. Lifes to short to be grumpy.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lighten up mate. Lifes to short to be grumpy.


I am - so I`ll say this only once, if the OP was a hairy ****d builder with spots - everyone would be asking whats the deal then.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> as above - non intended but wow, you`ve got a sponsership deal but wont or can`t tell anyone what it is.
> 
> what we do know is your punting a product as the next best thing when we all know its not been part of your regime upto now.
> 
> again - non intended but unless you give us some detail it just smells of getting a job selling.


Mate - who exactly are you to know that, firstly, and secondly yes I do use and have always been a big fan of the products I've used by the brand; in fact have had discussions with people about them on this forum in the past.

Don't care who you think you are telling me what I 'did or didn't' use in my 'regime' up until now... laughable.

On a side note, there's no way I'd be repping a brand I didn't like or want to be associated with.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I am - so I`ll say this only once, if the OP was a hairy ****d builder with spots - everyone would be asking whats the deal then.


I wouldn't. I'd say well done.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

vetran said:


> hope you go far in this industry,pleased for you kristina


Cheers vetran!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

saxondale said:


> no mate, i just dont take things at face value anymore.


Ask yourself who actually gives a **** what you think :lol:

perhaps if you put as much effort into training/diet as you do talking utter sh1t you might look half decent .

you used to be alright but nowadays almost every thread/comment smacks of a bitter twisted sad cnut , perhaps whatever is causing you so much upset in life should be your priority and not trying to put others down , not once has kristina said anything untoward anybody infact she offers good quality advice .

this has probably sealed me a date with her :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> Ask yourself who actually gives a **** what you think :lol:
> 
> perhaps if you put as much effort into training/diet as you do talking utter sh1t you might look half decent .
> 
> ...


LOL!

Don't even know what to do with myself now after your Christmas thread and then this hahahah... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> LOL!
> 
> Don't even know what to do with myself now after your Christmas thread and then this hahahah... :lol:


haha just say a time date and a place and i`ll say yes


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kristina said:


> LOL!
> 
> Don't even know what to do with myself now after your Christmas thread and then this hahahah... :lol:


Flustered.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I am - so I`ll say this only once, if the OP was a hairy ****d builder with spots - everyone would be asking whats the deal then.


Why would a hairy ar$ed builder with spots get a sponsorship deal? You're making as much sense as an ashtray on a motorbike.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I didn't think scrooge existed.....until recently.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> Ask yourself who actually gives a **** what you think :lol:
> 
> perhaps if you put as much effort into training/diet as you do talking utter sh1t you might look half decent .
> 
> ...


Ive kind of wanted to say this on a lot of saxondale's posts but couldn't be a3sed. Totally spot on. Just so negative and bitter.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NovemberDelta said:


> Ive kind of wanted to say this on a lot of saxondale's posts but couldn't be a3sed. Totally spot on. Just so negative and bitter.


there`s been one to many imo mate , we are all here because we share an interest and strong people help their gym buddies get that extra rep , weak people put others down .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> no mate, i just dont take things at face value anymore.


Neither do I. However, many of your posts seem overly judgemental. This is an observation & not a criticism.

Take a lighter view of things mate.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> there`s been one to many imo mate , we are all here because we share an interest and strong people help their gym buddies get that extra rep , weak people put others down .


Weak people can't lift them up in the first place.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

dont understand why people are trying to start sh1t/questioning the sponsorship. people must not have much interesting going on in their lives so they have to put others down, quite sad really!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> dont understand why people are trying to start sh1t/questioning the sponsorship. people must not have much interesting going on in their lives so they have to put others down, quite sad really!


Some people hate to see others doing well. I think fairplay to them, I'd love to be sponsored.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

havent a clue who this geezer piana is but is that all the products hes got 2 powders a tshirt and a water bottle had more in the desert on optelic


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

troponin said:


> dont understand why people are trying to start sh1t/questioning the sponsorship. people must not have much interesting going on in their lives so they have to put others down, quite sad really!


if your talking about me fella I`m not putting anyone down, I asked what the deal is, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Neither do I. However, many of your posts seem overly judgemental. This is an observation & not a criticism.
> 
> Take a lighter view of things mate.


just the way I type mate - sorry if thats the way I come over peeps, it`s not intentional.

@Kristina


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> Ask yourself who actually gives a **** what you think :lol:
> 
> perhaps if you put as much effort into training/diet as you do talking utter sh1t you might look half decent .
> 
> ...


again mate, not ,my intention to come over that way - sorry.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> Ask yourself who actually gives a **** what you think :lol:
> 
> perhaps if you put as much effort into training/diet as you do talking utter sh1t you might look half decent .
> 
> ...


Fcukin boooooom

@saxondale got served


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> Ask yourself who actually gives a **** what you think :lol:
> 
> perhaps if you put as much effort into training/diet as you do talking utter sh1t you might look half decent .
> 
> ...


I like the drunk Ewen :lol:

I think alot of people myself included have been abit nasty and somewhat cynical about somebody accomplishing a big goal in a lifestyle they love. While I massively disagree and dislike Rich Paina, it's a personal choice and it doesn't mean I'm right. Congratulations @Kristina I wish you all the best. I can only ever hope to accomplish the same one day.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Fcukin boooooom
> 
> @saxondale got served


yeah get over it, I`ve apoligised for been a cvnt - your turn


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> yeah get over it, I`ve apoligised for been a cvnt - your turn


Merry christmas m8


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Merry christmas m8


you too buddy.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:



> Some people hate to see others doing well. I think fairplay to them, I'd love to be sponsored.


Agree mate. I think jealousy is a horrendous disease to suffer from. Like you say some people hate to see others do well and be happy. Also think it comes down to that they are so miserable/unhappy with their own lives.

@Kristina Fk the haters babe. You go girl. Onwards and upwards. Xxx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

saxondale said:


> you still havn`t said what the sponsorship is but you have managed to advertise the product twice so far so their way on their way
> 
> for all we know it could be a free training towel and drink bottle (don`t laugh, I`ve seen people get less and call themselves company reps)


Who cares what people get. How is it relevant to you??

If a person accepts a sponsorship deal, they are obviously happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

@saxondale bet you feel a right plonker now. Time to wind your ****ing neck in


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Lol I'm probably their worst 'sponsored athlete' :lol:
> 
> I'm rubbish at plugging products etc. Which means if I do ever recommend something by them, I genuinely believe in it.
> 
> I'll openly say though - that except for their banana peptide fusion.. I'm not a fan of the taste of their proteins! Quality is great, taste - not so much - which is a big factor for many.


I'd be more inclined to buy from rep saying that than one saying it's the best thing since masturbation


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I wouldnt mind sponsorship for a water bottle. Mines leaking all over the shop atm.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

say whhhaaaaatt.

bet u well buzzin, its always nice when things start happening.

disclosure of the deal would have been interesting, but can understand why you not telling.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I think anyone who gets a sponsorship obviously deserves a crack at it so I wish them all the best.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm new here and you probably don't care about my opinion but I thought I'd say congratulations anyway


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats Kristina. Good way to end 2014 and start 2015


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You've turned in to a proper miserable cvnt these days Sax. You and @andyhuggins in competition? Lol


No fcuking competition in my eyes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> No fcuking competition in my eyes


Lol You're definitely UK-Muscles grumpiest fvcker 2014


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol You're definitely UK-Muscles grumpiest fvcker 2014


OH YEAH. They come and they go, but they don't stay


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> OH YEAH. They come and they go, but they don't stay


Lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

He taught me all he knows.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol You're definitely UK-Muscles grumpiest fvcker 2014


I thought I was getting close lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> He taught me all he knows.


You are still in primary school as far as grumpiness is concerned. That avi sums you up :whistling: :lol: Joker.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I thought I was getting close lol


Not even close mate. Andy is a seasoned vet.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> You are still in primary school as far as grumpiness is concerned. That avi sums you up :whistling: :lol: Joker.


Taught me all you know - it wasnt very much and didnt take very long.

My AVI is me mate, what are you going on about?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not even close mate. Andy is a seasoned vet.


But im the ukm moaning ba5tard haha.

I don't see people's problem with Andy and sax well he types like a cvnt haha


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Taught me all you know - it wasnt very much and didnt take very long.
> 
> My AVI is me mate, what are you going on about?


You said I taught you all you knew tbh?

You avi is a comic just like you LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> But im the ukm moaning ba5tard haha.
> 
> I don't see people's problem with Andy and sax well he types like a cvnt haha


I haven't got a problem with Andy at all. It's who he is, can't knock that.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> But im the ukm moaning ba5tard haha.
> 
> I don't see people's problem with Andy and sax well he types like a cvnt haha


TBF mate I am the most miserable cvnt on here. it goes back a long time believe me.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> TBF mate I am the most miserable cvnt on here. it goes back a long time believe me.


We should make a group of the miserable moaning fvckers lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> We should make a group of the miserable moaning fvckers lol.


Good idea mate. LOL


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> You said I taught you all you knew tbh?
> 
> You avi is a comic just like you LOL


You need a new prescription for your glasses.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> We should make a group of the miserable moaning fvckers lol.


Male only though.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> You need a new prescription for your glasses.


No thanks I don't want to see you any fcking clearer.



saxondale said:


> Male only though.


Sexist barsteward. You afraid of women by any chance LOL


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Male only though.


As the three founders we will need to take a vote in the clubhouse lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> No thanks I don't want to see you any fcking clearer.
> 
> Sexist barsteward. You afraid of women by any chance LOL


No mate, just the mad ones


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> No mate, just the mad ones


Mad in who's eyes?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Funny I knew who this thread would be about just by clicking the title, congrats.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Mad in who's eyes?


Mate your eyes are that boodshot you think everones the same color as your avi - give it a rest.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Mate your eyes are that boodshot you think everones the same color as your avi - give it a rest.


Have you ever heard of spellcheck mate? PMSL


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well what d'ya know? the three miserable-teers, all in one thread.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Well what d'ya know? the three miserable-teers, all in one thread.


Who are the other 2 pretenders?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Have you ever heard of spellcheck mate? PMSL


Come on now you two play nice haha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Come on now you two play nice haha


He'll pass out soon.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Come on now you two play nice haha


Fcuk that **** mate. Me be nice wtf.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Body power expo next year at pianas stall?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> He'll pass out soon.


Just don't breath on me and I may last a bit longer. PMSL


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi andyhuggins xxx


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Fcuk that **** mate. Me be nice wtf.


Haha you can't be nice and a grumpy cvnt lol. My own mother said I was grumpy when I was doing the xmas shopping with her. She was watching the carol singers and I was just being a scrooge lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Newperson said:


> Hi andyhuggins xxx


 @andyhuggins looks like you got a friend lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Just don't breath on me and I may last a bit longer. PMSL


One good breeze you'll fall over.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Newperson said:


> Hi andyhuggins xxx


Hello sweetheart XXXXXX



harrison180 said:


> Haha you can't be nice and a grumpy cvnt lol. My own mother said I was grumpy when I was doing the xmas shopping with her. She was watching the carol singers and I was just being a scrooge lol


OH believe me you can. It just takes practice.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> @andyhuggins looks like you got a friend lol


That's boyfriend I'll have you know!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> @andyhuggins looks like you got a friend lol


I really don't give a fcuk tbh mate.

I don't trust many on this forum.



saxondale said:


> One good breeze you'll fall over.


At least I am lean enough to fall over you fat basturd lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Newperson said:


> That's boyfriend I'll have you know!!


Is that all I am disappointed now you tart.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I really don't give a fcuk tbh mate.
> 
> I don't trust many on this forum.
> 
> At least I am lean enough to fall over you fat basturd lol.


Speech is going, wont be long now


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I really don't give a fcuk tbh mate.
> 
> I don't trust many on this forum.
> 
> At least I am lean enough to fall over you fat basturd lol.


Same mate. There's only a few.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Newperson said:


> That's boyfriend I'll have you know!!


 @Newperson where have you gone honey?



saxondale said:


> Speech is going, wont be long now


Care to share my speech problems @saxondale?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> @Newperson where have you gone honey?
> 
> Care to share my speech problems @saxondale?


You only posted at 23.06 mate, even I can remember what I said just 5 minutes ago when ive had a drink, how far down the bottle are you?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> You only posted at 23.06 mate, even I can remember what I said just 5 minutes ago when ive had a drink, how far down the bottle are you?


Which bottle?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You only posted at 23.06 mate, even I can remember what I said just 5 minutes ago when ive had a drink, how far down the bottle are you?


Ive had a couple of Jack Daniels and I can remember 5 mins ago lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Which bottle?


The current one, you've obviously got through several.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> The current one, you've obviously got through several.


How have I obviously got through several?

OH btw when are you going to PM me like you did on the 15th honey?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> How have I obviously got through several?
> 
> OH btw when are you going to PM me like you did on the 15th honey?


Are you to arguing or flirting lol?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Are you to arguing or flirting lol?


Flirting of course. @saxondale may not see it that way the cutie XXX


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


>


That's most on this forum mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Flirting of course. @saxondale may not see it that way the cutie XXX


He is busy with skye mate don't think u have a chance lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> He is busy with skye mate don't think u have a chance lol


Him and @Skye666 now that is funny.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Him and @Skye666 now that is funny.


Yea funny because saxonfail doesn't even lift and skye666 would run ring around the fat miserable cvnt


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Marcus2014 said:


> Yea funny because saxonfail doesn't even lift and skye666 would run ring around the fat miserable cvnt


That is your opinion mate :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Marcus2014 said:


> Yea funny because saxonfail doesn't even lift and skye666 would run ring around the fat miserable cvnt


Fcuking good quote though LOL


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Congrats on the new sponsorship Katrina 

Followed yourself on Instagram the other day so will be watching the progress there also.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> How have I obviously got through several?
> 
> OH btw when are you going to PM me like you did on the 15th honey?


Never pm'd you mate, your memories fcked with all the drinking.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Marcus2014 said:


> Yea funny because saxonfail doesn't even lift and skye666 would run ring around the fat miserable cvnt


Said like a true powerlifter - hows the bulk going mate


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Said like a true lifter - hows lifting going mate


Going good MATE, better than being a fat,misserable internet troll


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Congratulations.

You put a lot of effort in,so well deserved.

So,when will we be seeing you in one of richs YouTube videos?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Marcus2014 said:


> Getting fatter MATE, better than being a fat,misserable internet troll


i keep looking but cant see your progress pictures? I assume your stage ready by now?


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

saxonfail said:


> i keep looking but cant see your progress pictures? I assume your stage ready by now?


You keep asking for pictures of young blokes especially in speedos covered in tanning oil, listen if that's your fettish I won't oblige.

I am still looking for a positive post by yourself. Does your life suck so bad you have to try and put everyone down on the internet to make yourself feel better ?

Excuse me whilst I go back to my life instead of calling out sad fat old fat trolls


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

View attachment 163494


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations!

Be good to try some of his stuff out! And some of the apparel too!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Marcus2014 said:


> You keep asking for pictures of young blokes especially in speedos covered in tanning oil, listen if that's your fettish I won't oblige.
> 
> I am still looking for a positive post by yourself. Does your life suck so bad you have to try and put everyone down on the internet to make yourself feel better ?
> 
> Excuse me whilst I go back to my life instead of calling out sad fat old fat trolls


no mate - I asked for you to put up or shut up. I only put cvnts tramps and drunks down, which category do you fall into?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Him and @Skye666 now that is funny.


When hell freezes over....and even then no thanks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Marcus2014 said:


> Yea funny because saxonfail doesn't even lift and skye666 would run ring around the fat miserable cvnt


... :lol: :lol: :lol: Marcus......I love u!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> When hell freezes over....and even then no thanks


PMSL @Skye666


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> When hell freezes over....and even then no thanks


Im really, really not her type


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> ... :lol: :lol: :lol: Marcus......I love u!


You were out of breath running round your garden yesterday, need to be careful at your age.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Im really, really not her type


Too white?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You were out of breath running round your garden yesterday, need to be careful at your age.


Take more than a workout to get me out of breath ...why don't u make a personal thread so we can fight in peace instead of YOU always crashing other ppls threads?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Take more than a workout to get me out of breath ...why don't u make a personal thread so we can fight in peace instead of YOU always crashing other ppls threads?


I think if you look, and not for the first time - wasnt me gate crashed sweetie, in this case it was the drunk, makes a change from it always been you though.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I think if you look, and not for the first time - wasnt me gate crashed sweetie, in this case it was the drunk, makes a change from it always been you though.


Lmfao as if you called me a drunk. I havnt drank in 5 years, I stopped replying to you out of respect for Kristina and I didnt want her thread closed down.

Cvnt Troll needs to try harder


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Guys, chill out!

Start a thread in MA and slag the **** out of each other if you like.

Peace n goodwill n all that pi$h!


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome, congrats! Rich is a cool guy it seems.


----------

